# Welchen Abschluss hast Du / strebst Du an?



## Chrissian (6. Mai 2008)

Was soll man noch dazu sagen X_X


----------



## Caymen (6. Mai 2008)

Naja ich versuche schon mein Abitur zu schaffen :>
Hatte nicht geplant meine Schule zu verlassen (wäre ja auch irgendwie doof....^^)


----------



## D132 (6. Mai 2008)

Auf dem besten weg zum Abitur *wünscht allen anderen, die den selben Weg einschlagen Glück*


----------



## AhLuuum (6. Mai 2008)

Ich habe meinen Abschluss in Hartz IV gemacht. WTF?!


----------



## Caymen (6. Mai 2008)

Dsas soll wohl heißen, das man nicht vorhat je einen Abschluss zu machen...Kann man sich aber auch denken meine ich


----------



## Deaty (6. Mai 2008)

Ich persönliche strebe einen Realschulabschluss an, und danach? Fragt mich was Leichteres  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (6. Mai 2008)

Ich werde meine Abitur machen, da bin ich ziemlich zuversichtlich!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (6. Mai 2008)

hab schon meine matura und vermisse die antwortmöglichkeiten bachelor/master/phd + magister/doktorat^^

salut


----------



## Martin allias KrassesBuddy (6. Mai 2008)

mit Abschluss der Berusausbildung den Realschulabschluß bekommen


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (7. Mai 2008)

nichts von alledem... bachelor of engineering


----------



## Cirrm (7. Mai 2008)

Ars_Mc_Ars schrieb:


> nichts von alledem... bachelor of engineering


diplom in wirtschaftspädagogik und mache grad bachelor of arts in wirtschaftsrecht im fernstudium neben dem job


----------



## maggus (7. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich werde meine Abitur machen, da bin ich ziemlich zuversichtlich!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich habs seit 2 Tagen in der Tasche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -PuRity- (7. Mai 2008)

Realschulabschluß, Ausbildung zum Bankkaufmann und gerade am Geld zusammmen arbeiten denn ab nächstes Jahr April (hoffentlich schaff ichs finanziell bis dahin) wird BWL in der VWA studiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (7. Mai 2008)

Ich habe erfolgreich eine Lehre als Elektrozeichner abgeschlossen und bin nun am arbeiten. Money Money Money.


----------



## Ennia (7. Mai 2008)

ich hab mal H4 ausgewählt, weil es sehr nice wäre, mit dem momentanen gehalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber es wird wohl Bakkalaureus der Kommunikationswissenschaft (Bakk. Komm.) werden -.- naja, man kann nicht alles haben...


----------



## nalcarya (7. Mai 2008)

Abitur 2006 :>


----------



## Dogar (7. Mai 2008)

Wieder eine Umfrage wo ich gerne wissen würde welche beweggründe/Sinn der Ersteller damit verfolgt.

Ich selber habe meinen Realschulabschluss hinter mich gebracht. 

Und das ist nun schon 8 Jahre her.

Um ehrlich zu sein: Ich binn froh nicht mehr in die Schule gehen zu müssen.


----------



## Toonfuchs (7. Mai 2008)

Caymen schrieb:


> Dsas soll wohl heißen, das man nicht vorhat je einen Abschluss zu machen...Kann man sich aber auch denken meine ich



Auch mit Abschluss kann man in Hartz4 abrutschen. So was kann schneller gehen, als man denkt.


----------



## Delphin87 (7. Mai 2008)

Bin im letzten Jahr Fachabitur im Bereich Wirtschaft/Verwaltung. Danach will ich ne Ausbildung machen ich möchte Polizistin werden... ^^


----------



## Delphin87 (7. Mai 2008)

Toonfuchs schrieb:


> Auch mit Abschluss kann man in Hartz4 abrutschen. So was kann schneller gehen, als man denkt.



Naja mein Freund hat ne Abgeschlossene Berufsausbildung und war schon seid 3 Jahren am arbeiten und verlor letztes Jahr Sommer seine Arbeit aus Betriebsbedingten Gründen. Nichtmal 2 Wochen danach hatte er schon wieder arbeit. Man muss sich nur intensiv darum bemühen etwas zu suchen. Wer nicht´s sucht der findet auch nicht´s. Aber es stimmt schon auch mit Abschluss kann man auf Hartz4 abrutschen. Kommt aber drauf an wie fleißig man ist. Denn wie heißt der Spruch so schön: Ohne Fleiß keinen Preis!


----------



## Asesino (7. Mai 2008)

Jo ich hab auch nichts davon, bzw schon, aber du hast noch was vergessen.

Also ich bin Bachelor of Engineering und mache jetzt meinen Master of Science


----------



## Chrissian (7. Mai 2008)

Was ist eigentlich Bachelor?

Meine Beweggründe sind ganz einfach,dass ich schauen wollte,wer was anstrebt oder hat,weil ich selbst noch unsicher bin,was ich machen soll.
Eigentlich könnte ich Abitur zu Ende machen,aber ich bin grad noch unsicher^^


----------



## Xelyna (7. Mai 2008)

Fachabi *strahl* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und in einem Jahr 'ne abgeschlossene Berufsausbildung *froi*


----------



## Chrissian (7. Mai 2008)

Mit Abi kann man ja studieren,egal waas man will.

Und mit Fachabi nur ein bestimmten Beruf oder wie ist das?

Und was ist dieses Bachelor? lief das nicht mal im Tv *löl*

Sorry aber bin da n bisschen unerfahren,wir erfahren das alles erst später inner schule^^


----------



## Toonfuchs (7. Mai 2008)

Delphin87 schrieb:


> Naja mein Freund hat ne Abgeschlossene Berufsausbildung und war schon seid 3 Jahren am arbeiten und verlor letztes Jahr Sommer seine Arbeit aus Betriebsbedingten Gründen. Nichtmal 2 Wochen danach hatte er schon wieder arbeit. Man muss sich nur intensiv darum bemühen etwas zu suchen. Wer nicht´s sucht der findet auch nicht´s. Aber es stimmt schon auch mit Abschluss kann man auf Hartz4 abrutschen. Kommt aber drauf an wie fleißig man ist. Denn wie heißt der Spruch so schön: Ohne Fleiß keinen Preis!



Wer Arbeiten will, findet auch Arbeit, gell? Als unbezahlter Vollzeit-Praktikant zum Beispiel. Wir reden ja nur von Arbeit und nicht vom 'Wert der Arbeit'. Eine abgeschlossene Ausbildung ist auch kein Garant für eine vernünftige Beschäftigung, denn es kommt darauf an, was man gelernt hat. Die Branchenkonjunktur spielt ja auch noch mit.  Viel treffender wäre; Wer arbeiten will, um Arbeit zu haben, braucht kein Geld.

Ohne Fleiß, kein Preis. Bei Lohndrückern ein sehr beliebter Sinnspruch. Ohne Mindestlohn, Kündigungsschutz, Arbeitsrecht und diesen Schnickschnack hätten wir schon Vollbeschäftigung.

Buffed.de ist vermutlich kein Ort für eine gesellschaftskritische Debatte.


----------



## Xelyna (7. Mai 2008)

Chrissian schrieb:


> Und mit Fachabi nur ein bestimmten Beruf oder wie ist das?




Fachabi: Studieren auf der Fachhochschule
Abi: Studieren auf der Uni 


^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (7. Mai 2008)

hab scho lange abi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (7. Mai 2008)

Chrissian schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich Bachelor?
> ...




sowas wie "Geselle" - der erste Akademisch Grad von Hochschulen und Unis. vorher hieß es einfach Magister (zumindest in Österreich)

Weiter gehts dann mit dem Master usw.


----------



## glacios (7. Mai 2008)

Chrissian schrieb:


> Mit Abi kann man ja studieren,egal waas man will.


An sich ja, aber dann gibt es noch weitere Einschränkungen, wie den NC (Numerus Clausus), der auf manchen (nicht allen) Fächern liegt. Für Medizin zb brauchst du einen sehr sehr guten NC, der meist so bei 1,2 liegt, d.h. dein Abischnitt muss maximal 1,2 betragen und darf nicht schlechter sein. Auf jedem Fach mit NC liegt ein anderer Notendurchschnitt, manche sind wie schon gesagt weit  unter 2, andere wiederum gehen bis 2,8. Von Fach zu Fach verschieden. Fast alle Technischen Studiengänge (Ingenieur) haben allerdings keinen NC.


Chrissian schrieb:


> Und mit Fachabi nur ein bestimmten Beruf oder wie ist das?


Mit Fachabi kommst du normalerweise nicht auf eine Uni, sondern nur auf eine FH (Fachhochschule). Auch mit Fachabitur kann man studieren, allerdings keine medizinischen Fächer oder iuristischen Fächer. Meist gibts nur ein paar technische Studiengänge und Abwandlungen von BWL.



Chrissian schrieb:


> Und was ist dieses Bachelor? lief das nicht mal im Tv *löl*
> 
> Sorry aber bin da n bisschen unerfahren,wir erfahren das alles erst später inner schule^^


Bachelor ist der neue (Zwischen-)Abschluss an Unis/FHs. Nach Bachelor (der im Endeffekt nur der Abschluss für das Grundstudium ist), spezialisiert man sich meistens auf den Master, weil dich kaum eine Firma mit Bachelor-Abschluss nimmt, da du eigentlich noch kein Plan von der Materie hast, sondern gerade mal das Drumherum weißt. Der Master-Abschluss zählt dann soviel wie das Diplom. Diplom war der  alte (deutsche) Abschluss, der jetzt (zum Unwollen vieler Studenten) im Zuge der Globalisierung abgeschafft wurde/wird, da Bachelor/Master international anerkannt werden (was Diplom genauso wurde - aber egal). Das ist mit einer der Scheiße, die von der USA zu uns rübergeschwabbt ist.

BTT:
Hochschulabschluss fehlt^^.

EDIT. Mist Ennia war schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (7. Mai 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> da du eigentlich noch kein Plan von der Materie hast, sondern gerade mal das Drumherum weißt.


Blödsinn.

Bachelor ist ein vollwertiger Abschluss, im Master kommen nur weitere Spezialisierungen hinzu. Anders wäre es auch ziemlich dämlich, denn nicht jeder kann nach dem Bachelor einfach nen Master machen - zumindest bei den Studiengängen über die ich mich informiert hab :>

Bei Kommunikationsdesign an der FH Wiesbaden ist es zB so dass der komplette Diplomstudiengang von 8 Semestern in die 6 Bachelorsemester übertragen wurde, Master wären dann nochmal 4 weitere Semester. Um Master machen zu können brauch man im Abschluss dann allerdings einen Schnitt von mindestens 2,0.

Man kann den Bachelor nciht direkt mit dem vorherigen deutschen Diplom vergleichen, aber ganz grob gesagt ist es ein gleichwertiger Abschluss. Die Unterschiede der Qualifizierung variieren von Studiengang zu Studiengang meines Wissens nach recht stark.


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Mai 2008)

ich versuche abi zu machen. kann es in frühestens 2 jahren haben. mal sehen was es mir bringt es zu haben^^


----------



## maggus (7. Mai 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich versuche abi zu machen. kann es in frühestens 2 jahren haben. mal sehen was es mir bringt es zu haben^^



Nach den Prüfungen grenzenlose Freizeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ematra (7. Mai 2008)

Hartz IV ist ein Abschluss? Ah jetzt ja...

Muss ich wohl Abitur nehmen, da der Threadersteller sich offensichtlich nur an die jüngeren Buffed-User wendet und ergo Dinge wie "Berufsausbildung" oder "Hochschulabschluss" fehlen...


----------



## mayaku (7. Mai 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Bei Kommunikationsdesign an der FH Wiesbaden




Oooohhh studierst Du da jetzt?

Das wollte ich auch mal machen, bin aber leider an der Uni gelandet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(

Die Anforderungen der Prüfungen im Bereich Designstudium übersteigen wohl meine Kreativität 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Mai 2008)

maggus schrieb:


> Nach den Prüfungen grenzenlose Freizeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bis der bund an die türe klopft^^


----------



## nalcarya (7. Mai 2008)

mayaku schrieb:


> Oooohhh studierst Du da jetzt?
> 
> Das wollte ich auch mal machen, bin aber leider an der Uni gelandet
> 
> ...


Jau, hab die Aufnahmeprüfung gemacht, bestanden und 2 Semester studiert... aber ich werde zum Wintersemester Medieninformatik anfangen, das ist genauer das was ich machen will :>

Die Anforderungen der Aufnahmeprüfungen im Designbereich sind nicht umsonst so wie sie sind, wenn man die Prüfung schon nicht besteht kann man mit ziemlicher Sicherheit davon ausgehen dass man das Studium sowieso nicht geschafft hätte. Ich find's imer wieder witzig wie abgelehnte Leute sich über angebliches "elitäres Gehabe" aufregen... sorry, aber anders geht's net (deswegen find ich auch Ausbildungen im Gestaltungsbereich größtenteils schrottig, denn da werden oft recht talentfreie Personen ausgebildet). Ist jetzt natürlich nicht direkt auf dich bezogen, das kam mir nur grad wieder mal in den Sinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings ist dazu auch noch zu sagen dass das Niveau der Aufnahmeprüfung und des Studiums im Designbereich von FH zu FH bzw Uni recht stark schwanken kann. In Mainz ist es demnach was ich so höre verdammt nochmal viel einfacher bzw der Zeitaufwand geringer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maggus (7. Mai 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> bis der bund an die türe klopft^^



Und du die staatliche Anerkennung als Bierbauch-Träger hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (7. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich werde meine Abitur machen, da bin ich ziemlich zuversichtlich!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Same here...auch wenn ich noch in der 10 bin und verdammt reinhauen muss, weil ich sonst eine Ehrenrunde drehe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






maggus schrieb:


> Ich habs seit 2 Tagen in der Tasche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na da mal GZ.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maggus (7. Mai 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Na da mal GZ.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun warte ich noch auf meine Ergebnisse, die bekomme ich Mitte Juni 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (7. Mai 2008)

Naja. Ich hab heute meine Deutsch-ZAP hinter mich gebracht. Freitag steht Englisch an und nächsten Donnerstag Mathe. Wenn ich die hinter mir hab heißt es reinhauen in Latein und Geschichte und nach dem geschaften 10ten Schuljahr in Spanien dann (7 Wochen noch) nen gemütlichen schieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Mai 2008)

die prüfungen gabs für meinen jahrgang zum glück net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (7. Mai 2008)

Soooooo schlimm fand ich Deutsch gar nicht mal. Dafür das ich ne Flasche in Deutsch bin... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (7. Mai 2008)

Ich strebe mein Abi an. Wer weiß, wenn ichs schaffe was genau ich dann studieren werde. Wahrscheinlich irgendwas in Richtung Informatik, Geschichte oder Pädagogik. Denke mal ich werde einfach eine Informatik/Geschichte-Lehrerin! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Milivoje (7. Mai 2008)

gibts keine abschlüsse jenseits des abiturs? ich hab nen epic-abschluss!


----------



## Jácks (7. Mai 2008)

Ich strebe auch mein Abi an,was ich dann studiere steht in  den Sternen^^
Vll Informatik oder Englisch..ich weiß es nicht x)


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Mai 2008)

@ the Huntress: ich glaub ich würd einiges machen. nur nich lehrer werden. dann müsst ich mich ja mit so idioten wie mir rumschlagen^^


----------



## the Huntress (7. Mai 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> @ the Huntress: ich glaub ich würd einiges machen. nur nich lehrer werden. dann müsst ich mich ja mit so idioten wie mir rumschlagen^^



Wenn ich so drüber nachdenke, ja da könntest du recht haben. Sonst würde ich gern Lehrerin werden, um mal den anderen Vollidioten von Lehrern mal zu zeigen wie man RICHTIG mit Kids umgeht, aber so einen Traum hat doch jeder da gehabt und ist enttäuscht worden, laut Aussage meines Erdkunde und Info-Lehrers.^^

Früher wollte ich gerne mal Archaeologin werden. Seitdem ich Age of Empires/Mythology gespielt habe, hab ich mir tausende Lexikas übers Mittelalter und über die Antike durchgelesen. Tu ich jetzt immernoch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal schaun, vielleicht wird doch noch was draus.^^ Lateinisch hab ich auch am Start, vllt ist das ein kleiner Vorteil.
Kindheitsträume ftw!


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Mai 2008)

the schrieb:


> Wenn ich so drüber nachdenke, ja da könntest du recht haben. Sonst würde ich gern Lehrerin werden, um mal den anderen Vollidioten von Lehrern mal zu zeigen wie man RICHTIG mit Kids umgeht, aber so einen Traum hat doch jeder da gehabt und ist enttäuscht worden, laut Aussage meines Erdkunde und Info-Lehrers.^^
> [...]


das würd ich an deiner stelle jetzt schon machen. einfach mal andere schüler_innen auch da drüber nachdenken lassen was falsch läuft und wie es besser geht. ich glaube das könnte schon was verändern


----------



## Alanium (7. Mai 2008)

Na, ich hoff' mal, dass ich 2013 mein Abitur schaffe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (7. Mai 2008)

ich mach auch auf jeden fall erstmal mein abi und danach studier ich höchst warscheinlich aber was weiß ich noch nicht genau


----------



## Destilatus (8. Mai 2008)

Ich habe vor einem Jahr Abi gemacht und studiere an der TU Dresden


----------



## glacios (8. Mai 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Blödsinn.
> 
> Bachelor ist ein vollwertiger Abschluss, im Master kommen nur weitere Spezialisierungen hinzu. Anders wäre es auch ziemlich dämlich, denn nicht jeder kann nach dem Bachelor einfach nen Master machen - zumindest bei den Studiengängen über die ich mich informiert hab :>



Nix Blödsinn.
Du gehst von deiner FH aus. Ich rede aber hauptsächlich über die Uni und da zählt der Bachelor wesentlich weniger, da ja - im Gegensatz zur FH - weniger Wert auf Firmennähe gelegt wird. Ergo stellen Firmen Leute ohne Spezialisierung und Berufskenntnis kaum ein.
Das stimmt nicht jeder kann nen Master machen, allerdings können meiner Information nach fast alle die den Bachelor geschafft haben auch den Master machen, denn die haben dann meistens schon den passenden Schnitt. Außerdem kann man dann glaub ich auch nach 2 Jahren Berufserfahrung trotz eines schlechteren Bachelor-Abschlusses Master studieren. Irgendsowas gabs da mal.


----------



## Incontemtio (8. Mai 2008)

Bachelor auf der Uni ist nichts wert, so gut wie jeder macht seinen Master. 

Aber das neue System ist eh ziemlich undurchdacht ...


----------



## Gwynny (8. Mai 2008)

Mittlere Reife, wenn ich meine Ausbildung nächsten Sommer mit unter 2,3 abschließen kann
Wünscht mir Glück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Gwynny


----------



## Grushdak (8. Mai 2008)

Hmm,

H4 ist ein Schulabschluss?
Wenn es anders gemeint ist, hätte man es auch so formulieren können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mein Abschluss fehlt da auch.
me -> erweiterter Realschulabschluss


greetz


----------



## Toxica87 (9. Mai 2008)

Toonfuchs schrieb:


> Wer Arbeiten will, findet auch Arbeit, gell? Als unbezahlter Vollzeit-Praktikant zum Beispiel. Wir reden ja nur von Arbeit und nicht vom 'Wert der Arbeit'. Eine abgeschlossene Ausbildung ist auch kein Garant für eine vernünftige Beschäftigung, denn es kommt darauf an, was man gelernt hat. Die Branchenkonjunktur spielt ja auch noch mit.  Viel treffender wäre; Wer arbeiten will, um Arbeit zu haben, braucht kein Geld.
> 
> Ohne Fleiß, kein Preis. Bei Lohndrückern ein sehr beliebter Sinnspruch. Ohne Mindestlohn, Kündigungsschutz, Arbeitsrecht und diesen Schnickschnack hätten wir schon Vollbeschäftigung.
> 
> Buffed.de ist vermutlich kein Ort für eine gesellschaftskritische Debatte.



Natürlich geb ich dir da vollkommen Recht. 

*
Die meisten von uns haben heutzutage leider keine großartigen Wahlmöglichkeiten mehr.*


Es gibt nunmal sehr viel von den Leuten die sich "die große Kohle" vorstellen und sich in etwas hineinträumen. Diese Leute denken dann sie hätten es nicht nötig zu arbeiten denn sie bekommen von Hartz4 genauso viel. 

Diese Art von Leute ist es auch die sich dann eher nach einen Beruf umschaut deren Anforderungen sie nicht gewachsen sind und auch niemals gewachsen sein können. Darauf werden dann Ablehnungen, Ablehnungen, Ablehnungen und Ablehnungen einkassiert. 

Wenn man aber seine Ziele ein klein wenig niedriger Steckt (so dass man als Beispiel diese Ziele locker erreichen kann ,wo aber letztendlich doch kein großer Staatsanwalt oder Multimiliardär bei rauskommt), würde die "Allgemeine Lustlustigkeit" noch ein bisschen anders aussehen.

Entweder *man nimmt* halt etwas was man kriegen kann, oder *man sucht* nach etwas, was man nicht kriegen kann. So sieht das leider aus. 

Und alles andere z.B . ich finde keine Arbeit ist meiner Meinung nach eine schlichte Ausrede. Es müsste da eher heißen "ich finde keine Arbeit weil ich kein Bock auf die richtige Drecksarbeit habe". 

Ein Müllmann wird zwar schlecht bezahlt, ist aber immerhin noch ein Beruf und besser als nicht´s zu tun und zu hoffen, dass vielleicht irgendwann mal die Zahnfee kommt und unter dem Kopfkissen 10 Millionen Euro legt. 

Natürlich ist das nicht schön wenn man mit seinem Fachabitur gerade mal eine einfache Raumpflegerin wird aber was will man machen? Sollte ich jetzt deshalb den ganzen Tag zu Hause rum hängen und nicht´s tun? Meiner Meinung nach kann das nicht das wahre Leben sein...

Und zu den Praktikum kann ich sagen ich kenne auch eine Menge Leute bei denen der Betrieb wo sie das Praktikum anfangen von den Praktikanten Geld verlangt. Die versprechen denen eine Ausbildung aber dann wenn das Jahr zu ende ist heißt es wir haben keine für euch, da wir das nicht "finanzieren" können. Auch lustig.


Und was ich noch zu den Leuten sagen wollte die meinen " ich strebe mein Abi an, irgendwann mach ich mal mein Abi... Ich werde BALD mein Abi machen usw": Man sollte erst nen Wort drüber verlieren wenn man wirklich aufgenommen ist und mitten dabei ist. Denn wenn es danach gehen würde mache ich bald mein Mathematik Studium...Also nicht labern einfach machen =)

LG


----------



## Toxica87 (9. Mai 2008)

Chrissian schrieb:


> Mit Abi kann man ja studieren,egal waas man will.
> 
> Und mit Fachabi nur ein bestimmten Beruf oder wie ist das?
> 
> ...



Abitur und Fachabitur sind zwei verschiedene Dinge.

Das Abitur ist in erster Linie auf mehrere Allgemeinen Fächern bezogen während das Fachabitur (wie das Wörtchen Fach schon sagt) eher auf ein bestimmtes Themengebiet bezogen ist als Beispiel nur (Erziehung oder Wirtschaft). 

Mit dem Abitur kannst du an einer Uni studieren gehen.

Mit dem Fachabitur an einer Fachhochschule.

Trotzdem kann man aber mit dem erhalt des Fachabiturs auf umwegen auch an einer richtigen Universität studieren gehen.

Beides ist außerdem gleich schwer zu erhalten.
Das Fachabitur hat als Beispiel 7 Fächer mit enorm viel Stoff zum pauken, während das Abitur 13 Fächer hat mit der selben Menge an zu paukenden Stoff. Natürlich ist das von Schule zu Schule unterschiedlich aber meine Schule hat gerade mal 7 Fächer. Und ich kann nur sagen ich habe Metergroße Berge von Stoff und auch über 300 Seiten lange Bücher die ich bis zum nächsten Jahr gelernt haben muss.

35 % von den Schülern bei uns auf der Schule die BWL als Prüfungsfach wählen, bestehen die Prüfung und ich habe jetzt schon gewaltig Angst vorm nächsten Jahr. -.-

LG


----------



## Spectrales (9. Mai 2008)

Hätte nicht jeder gerne Abitur? oO

Komische Umfrage...


----------



## iggeblackmoore (9. Mai 2008)

Ich will abi, weil ich dies für meinen späteren Beruf gut gebrauchen kann.


----------



## Minastirit (10. Mai 2008)

Chrissian schrieb:


> Was soll man noch dazu sagen X_X



harz fear gib ^^

wobei ich ja berufsmatura mache aber harz fear als abschluss klingt lustig .. leider gibts dafür in der schweiz keine ausbilding Xd


----------



## Minastirit (10. Mai 2008)

the schrieb:


> Wenn ich so drüber nachdenke, ja da könntest du recht haben. Sonst würde ich gern Lehrerin werden, um mal den anderen Vollidioten von Lehrern mal zu zeigen wie man RICHTIG mit Kids umgeht, aber so einen Traum hat doch jeder da gehabt und ist enttäuscht worden, laut Aussage meines Erdkunde und Info-Lehrers.^^
> 
> Früher wollte ich gerne mal Archaeologin werden. Seitdem ich Age of Empires/Mythology gespielt habe, hab ich mir tausende Lexikas übers Mittelalter und über die Antike durchgelesen. Tu ich jetzt immernoch!
> 
> ...



lehrerin .. och bitte ned -.- (ausser du schaust gut aus^^ (zeichenlehrerin .. hach xD)) 
wir haben nun 12 lehrer und 1 lehrerin .. frag bitte nicht wer nur hausaufgaben gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn dann würd ich ja informatik lehrer werden und den gimps zeigen wie man richitg das internet benutz *g*

aber das mit forscher wollt ich auch ma .. naja aber irgendwie fand ich pc dann doch besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nunja vlt mach ich danach noch eth (ist sowas wie fach abi glaubs^^) zumindest hochschule .. aber nur vlt...


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Mai 2008)

eth = eidgenössische technische hochschule oder? war homo faber lesen etwa doch zu etwas gut?^^


----------



## Alpax (10. Mai 2008)

Grad von der 3. Klasse Berufsschule zurückgekommen - Notenschnitt: 1,125 (ein 2er *knirsch*)

jetzt warte ich auf die LAP ... und dann .. mal sehen .. evtl. Abendmatura


----------



## Minastirit (10. Mai 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> eth = eidgenössische technische hochschule oder? war homo faber lesen etwa doch zu etwas gut?^^



exakt ^^

homo faber? wtf ist daS? ein schuwlen buch oder so? xD

eth = du bist so ein spasst der sich dann eidg. dipl. dr. <insert doofe abkürzung> oder so nennen kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<-- will eidgenössisch diplomierter kloputer werden *g* (haben wa immer in der schule gesagt)


----------



## Incontemtio (10. Mai 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> homo faber? wtf ist daS? ein schuwlen buch oder so? xD



Homo Faber ist ein lesenswertes Buch von Max Frisch.


----------



## Minastirit (10. Mai 2008)

musste schon : der besuch der alten dame von dürrenmatt lesen .. reicht für next halbe jahr (auch wenn ich warscheindlihc noch ein java buch und c++ lesen muss .. btw kapieren muss/darf/soll/kann )

ich les lieber mangas oder hentais im internet (beim 2ten hats weniger text ^^)


----------



## Nevad (11. Mai 2008)

Der Besuch der alten Dame...hör mir auf damit ^^


----------



## Minastirit (11. Mai 2008)

Oo wurd gestern doch noch gepostet ^^ dachte da is nix passiert nachj 10min meldung "too many users" hab ich aufgeben ^^

aber jo das buch war crap


----------



## Emptybook (20. Juli 2008)

Das abi arbeite grade dran

Da ich in der Vergangenheit anderes zu tun hatte in meinem Leben und die schule nicht ernstzunehmens würdig war in meiner damaligen Lebenssituation


----------



## PTK (20. Juli 2008)

Zentralasitur-.-
is dch schlimm -.-
nach 3 JAHREN normalen unterricht fällt bei uns die 10 weg und wir haben g8 ?!!!!!!!!!!!!!
das is doch nicht richtig -.-


----------



## Shardy (20. Juli 2008)

Also ich mach abi und geh dann nach Mainz um Religionsgeschichte zu studieren


----------



## iReap (20. Juli 2008)

Hatte am Freitag Abschlussfeier von der Realschule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erst mal Ausbildung, dann mal schauen.


----------



## White-Frost (20. Juli 2008)

Naja nachdem letztes jahr mittlere reife gings dieses jahr weiter auf der fachoberschule mein nächstes ziel also^^


----------



## Bentok (20. Juli 2008)

Hmm also, ich hab nachdem ich meinen Hauptschulabschluss mehr oder minder erfolgreich abgeschlossen habe, meinen Realschulabschluss erfolgreich nachgemacht. Und Nun gehe ich ab August in eine schulische Ausbildung um mein Fachabi zu machen.

Ganz ehrlich, ich finde selbst mit ner Mittleren Reife kannst heute keinen Blumentopf mehr gewinnen :/


Liebe Grüße
Bentok


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich les lieber mangas oder hentais im internet (beim 2ten hats weniger text ^^)


LOL

btt: ich hab realschule, mache grade Berufsschule will da nächstes jahr auch n guten abschluss machen und danach vll BOS

weis jemand welches zeugnis ich brauche um mich bei der BOS zu bewerben


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (20. Juli 2008)

Irgendwie bezweifel ich bei einigen Threads hier im Forum, dass wirklich 61% der User Abitur haben oder machen. Oder es ist etwas verdammt faul im Staate und ich sollte machen, dass ich hier weg komme...


----------



## Jokkerino (20. Juli 2008)

ich teste grad hartz V Beta


----------



## Qonix (20. Juli 2008)

Da sich das auf Deutschland bezihet kann ich leider nichts ankreuzen.

Also bei mir ist es so, dass ich die Sekundarschule und danach erfolgreich eine Lehre als Elektrozeichner abgeschlossen habe.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Juli 2008)

Argatosch schrieb:


> Irgendwie bezweifel ich bei einigen Threads hier im Forum, dass wirklich 61% der User Abitur haben oder machen. Oder es ist etwas verdammt faul im Staate und ich sollte machen, dass ich hier weg komme...



Die kommen alle aus dem WoW-Forum rüber geschwappt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (20. Juli 2008)

pusht ihr immer alte threads ?^^


----------



## iReap (21. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> pusht ihr immer alte threads ?^^



Nur der Post-Counter zählt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (21. Juli 2008)

Argatosch schrieb:


> Irgendwie bezweifel ich bei einigen Threads hier im Forum, dass wirklich 61% der User Abitur haben oder machen.



Kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen. Viele sind ja noch sehr jung und wenn ich mir die Posts hier teilweise so ansehe, kommt mir das auch alles etwas merkwürdig vor.

Ich für meinen Teil habe Abitur und studiere im Moment im 3. Semester Germanistik und Sozialwissenschaften auf Lehramt.


----------



## Sam1202 (21. Juli 2008)

Also ich habe den Realschulabschluss (Mittlere Reife mit Qualifikation) und bin noch in meiner Berufsausbildung mit der ich im ca. im Mai fertig sein werde (Je nachdem wie die IHK die Prüfungstermine legt^^)

Ich weiß allerdings noch nicht ganz genau danach machen soll (Werde wegen Arbeitsmangel nicht übernommen).


----------



## aseari (21. Juli 2008)

Noch 3 Jahre, dann hab ich hoffentlich mein Abi^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (23. Juli 2008)

Hab meinen Qualifizierten hauptschulabschluss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die ,,Nullbock-Phase,, hat bei mir etwas länger gedauert als bei anderen , pubertierenden Jugendlichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin aber jetzt zum Glück in ner Ausbildung als Groß-und Aussenhandelskaufmann , Fachgebiet Lederhandel / Produktion. ^_^


----------



## Rabenbunt (23. Juli 2008)

Argatosch schrieb:


> Irgendwie bezweifel ich bei einigen Threads hier im Forum, dass wirklich 61% der User Abitur haben oder machen.



Den Gedanken hatte ich auch schon.

Ich hab 2001 Abi gemacht und dieses Jahr hoffentlich mein 1. Staatsexamen.


----------



## Kappi (24. Juli 2008)

Abi in der Tasche und nun, nach drei an stumpfsinnige Arbeit vergeudete Jahre, lautet das nächste Ziel Mathelehrer, d.h. Uni


----------



## Mortem (24. Juli 2008)

Die Umfrage gibt ja auch kaum ein repräsentatives Ergebnis der User wieder. Lediglich den Anteil derer, die eine Stimme abgegeben haben ;-) Ansonsten hast wohl recht.


----------



## antileet (28. Juli 2008)

abi und dann wahrscheinlich informatik studieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## εмо¢нεη (28. Juli 2008)

abi. ôo


----------



## Illuminatos (30. Juli 2008)

Hab seit paar Wochen Realschuleabschluss. Gib mich damit aber nicht zufrieden ->Per Abendschule Abi nachholen!

Achja: Hartz IV ist kein Abschluss irgeneiner Art  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (30. Juli 2008)

Tjoa, ich muss noch 1 Jahr in der Schule verweilen, dann hab ich mein Abitur und werde dann studieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (30. Juli 2008)

Bin nach den Ferien in der dritten Gymnasiumsklasse der weltberühmten Klosterschule Einsiedeln.
->Meine Schule<-
Ich strebe die Matura an, will anschliessend an der Universität Zürich oder Genf studieren. Vielleicht auch eine Schauspielschule.
Ausserdem hege ich Gedanken an einem Doktortitel, Dissertation steht noch ausser Frage, welches Thema es beeinhalten wird.


----------



## Pheromone (30. Juli 2008)

Also ich versuche gerade meinen Realschulabschluss zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. Juli 2008)

Abitur in der Tasche und derzeit 3. Semester Geschichte und Anglistik Kombinatorischer Bachelor of Arts mit anschließendem Master of Education, vielleicht Doktortitel und wenn ich wirklich lustig bin auch noch Professor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ..V# (31. Juli 2008)

Naja haupt geschafft...
werend meiner Friseurausbildung mach ich auch mein Real in der Berufsschule
und danach bestimmt noch Fachabi,
hmm als Friseur vlt Sinnlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber kann man ja vlt ma gebrauchen mein Cheff hat es auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bawagrog (1. August 2008)

Ich strebe mein abi an (bin da sehr optimistisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## chopi (2. August 2008)

Argatosch schrieb:


> Irgendwie bezweifel ich bei einigen Threads hier im Forum, dass wirklich 61% der User Abitur haben *oder machen*. Oder es ist etwas verdammt faul im Staate und ich sollte machen, dass ich hier weg komme...


Du,ich bin noch auf dem Gymnasium und habe trotzdem für Abitur gestimmt.Wieso? Weil es einfach unlogisch wäre was anderes anzustreben als das ideal,oder?


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

antileet schrieb:


> abi und dann wahrscheinlich informatik studieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oder vllt was im Journalismus bereich...hab ich schon erwähnt das Fürth derbe weit weg ist? -.-


----------



## Kyragan (2. August 2008)

Abi abgeschlossen, werde wenn alles glatt geht zum beginnenden Wintersemester mein Germanistik-Studium beginnen.


----------



## Shrukan (2. August 2008)

Abitur auch wenn ich eher glaube dass es ein Fachabi wird.

Hartz4 nur wenn ich keenen Job abkriege ;P


----------



## Rodney (3. August 2008)

Ich habe:

Mittlere Reife

Ich werde in zwei Jahren haben:

Fachabitur


Ich kann dann noch ein jahr dranhängen, wenn ich das hier haben will:

Abitur


----------



## Klunker (3. August 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Ich habe:
> 
> Mittlere Reife


inklusive rechtschreibschwäche und dem vergessen von wörtern^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (3. August 2008)

Ssssht, das darf keiner wissen!


----------

